# Pages not loading properly.



## prowler (Mar 20, 2010)

Yesterday and today pages haven't been loading properly.
If its images not loading. HTML showing up.











I switched to Lite skin yesterday and everything was okay.

Has it been happening to anyone else?


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, I've been getting it on and off since yesterday. I assume it's just load from another big release that'll fix itself when the hype dies down, didn't a Pokemon game come out recently or something?


----------



## Davess (Mar 21, 2010)

Lite Skin FTW!

Anyway, I think that happened because of Pokemon HG/SS Release


----------



## prowler (Mar 23, 2010)

It stopped for a while but today all I have been getting is error after error.



Spoiler


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 27, 2010)

Happened for me on another website but not here on GBA temp


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 27, 2010)

I've had no problems at all, not today, not last week. The only thing that sometimes happens to me is that the server times out on me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 27, 2010)

WTF. Today (while there was no lag) a lot of images didn't load. I wonder why.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 28, 2010)

Last couple of days ago the EU localized versions of pokemon HG/SS.  It could have been a flood of those "Does the patches work with the localized versions", etc or "my save file doesn't work with the EU localized version".

Other than that, it works fine when it isn't flooded with pokemon questions.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I've had no problems at all, not today, not last week. The only thing that sometimes happens to me is that the server times out on me.


Same here :/ really annoying have to try like 50 or more times to get back in :/


----------

